# 35g Revamp!



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

So many plants in my 35g.. My goal here is to fit as many species as i could... Psuedo Dutch style tank!  Only fish I have in here are my Hi-fin Red Grass guppy... The survival rate of the fry is very high with the density of plants.

MOre details as well as plant list on the blog https://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/35g-newly-renovated/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks really nice! How often do you need to trim stuff down?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

WIth all the dosing and Co2 put into it.. Maybe every 2 wks. Depends on the plant.. Some like the Ludwigia Inclinata need to be trimmed weekly!


----------

